# مقسم الكيلومتر 4 في ليبيا



## abd_alkaraim (4 فبراير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]مقسم الكيلومتر 4[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]تقنية عمل المقسم :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يعمل المقسم كم -4 على تقنية ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wave division multiplexer (WDM )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث يتم تحويل كافة الإشارات الكهربائية إلى إشارات ضوئية باستخدام ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]LESER [/FONT][FONT=&quot] إذ تحمل كل إشارة بطول موجي معين (λ) ثم يتم تجميع كل الإشارات الضوئية باستخدام ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]multiplexer[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وإرسالها عن طريق ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]optical fiber [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والتي تتميز بالسرعة الفائقة في إرسال واستقبال البيانات وأيضا القدرة على تحميل أكبر عدد من البيانات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مقارنة بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]coaxial cable [/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تمررالألياف الضوئية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]optical fibers [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) والتي تكون على هئية شعيرات دقيقة داخل عدة كوابل , ليتم توصيلها بالمقسم المراد تبادل البيانات معه , كل شعيرة من تلك الشعيرات تقوم بارسال معدل معين من البيانات أو ما يسمى بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Data rate [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , يبدأ من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1.5 – 2 Mbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى أن تصل إلى معدل بعث على مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-64 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9.953 Gbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] . الصورة الآتية توضح شكل الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]optical fiber [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يمكن عمل تنزيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]drop [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو إضافة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Add [/FONT][FONT=&quot] للبيانات عن طريق استخدام جهاز يسمى بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ADM (Add drop mux ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث يمكن إضافة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 Mbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى الألياف الضوئية العاملة على معدل بعث على مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي بمعدل نقل للبيانات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]155 Mbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , أو أن يكون مشترك مثلا بحاجة إلى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 Mbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , فيمكن تنزيل البيانات من ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بمعدل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 Mbit/sec[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومنحها للمشترك عن طريق ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ADM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . تستقبل البيانات عن طريق جهاز يسمي بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]demultiplexer [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يعمل على تفريق الإشارات المستقبلة كل على حسب الطول الموجي الخاص به, ثم تحول كل إشارة ضوئية إلى إشارة كهربية عن طريق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]photo detector diode[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وبهذا تصل الإشارة إلى المشترك .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]التغذية في المحطة :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يتم تغذية المحطة عن طريق مجموعة من النبائض الكهربائية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Batteries [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) والتي تتغذى بجهد قدره 48 فولت كان قد تم تحويله بواسطة محول من مصدر جهد رئيسي قدره 220 فولت .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أهم الشبكات المتصلة مع المقسم :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1*- طرابلس سبها* : وهي شبكة مصاحبة لشبكة النهر الصناعي , واستغلت لتوصيل الإتصالات إلى سبها وتعمل على بعث للبيانات على مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-4 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]622Mbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي تحت رعاية شركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Siemens [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقد بدأت هذه الشبكة في العمل منذ عام 2002 .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- *طرابلس سبها 2* : وهي شبكة أخرى موازية لشبكة النهر الصناعي مضافة إلى تلك التي ترسل على مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-4[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , لكن هذه الشبكة تعمل على بعث بيانات على مستوى أعلى وهو مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-16[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2.488Gbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي تحت رعاية شركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ZTE [/FONT][FONT=&quot] الصينية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3-*جنوب طرابلس* : وهذه الشبكة تبعث بياناتها على مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-64[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9.953 Gbit/sec [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وهي تربط المقسم بكل مقسمات جنوب طرابلس , كشارع الزاوية , أبو سليم , غريان , مطار طرابلس , وغيرها من المقسمات جنوبي طرابلس .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- *طرابلس بنغازي* : السعة الكلية لهذه الشبكة هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]40G [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي تحت رعاية شركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HUAWEI [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وتقوم هذه الشبكة ببعث أكثر من نوع واحد من البيانات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STMs , internet , etherner [/FONT][FONT=&quot]............ .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5-*طرابلس إيطاليا* : تحت رعاية شركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BERELLI [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تبعث هذه الشبكة البيانات على مستوى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-16[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عن طريق كوابل الألياف الضوئية الممتدة في عمق البحر , إذ تقدر المسافة بين البلدين بحوالي 600 كم , يوضع بين كل 100 كم من الألياف الضوئية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeater [/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتقوية الإشارة , وبهذا يقدر عدد ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ب 5 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , يتم تغذيتها عن طريق مقسم الكيلومتر - 4 أو عن طريق مقسم في إيطاليا المتصلة به , أي من أحد المحطتين بحيث لو تعطلت إحدى المحطتين تقوم المحطة المقابلة بتغذية ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , حاليا تعتبر محطة التغذية في مقسم الكيلومتر – 4 عاطلة عن العمل , وبهذا تصبح محطة التغذية الإيطالية هي المصدر الرئيسي لتغذية ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تم تأسيس شبكة طرابلس إيطاليا منذ عام 2000 وتم شراء الألياف الضوئية بدرجة عالية من الجودة , ويقدر العمر الإفتراضي لهذه الشبكة من 20-25 سنة منذ بدأ التشغيل , أي أن العمر الإفتراضي لهذه الشبكة ينتهي بعام 2020 كحد أدنى للتشغيل .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كما أن هناك شبكة أخرى لا تقل أهمية عن سابقاتها , وهي شبكة ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot](LFON)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , شبكة الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]LFON[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو ما يطلق عليها باسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]SUBMARINE CABLE SYSTEM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تعتبر شبكة جديدة تعمل قبل حوالي 6 أشهر من عام 2008, تمتد هذه الشبكة على طول الساحل الليبي ( في البحر المتوسط) من زوارة إلى طبرق ترتبط من الشرق مع مصر ومن الغرب مع تونس ,وهي تحت رعاية شركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ALKATEL[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , كما تسمى أيضا بشبكة ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10Giga [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , إذ أنها ترسل البيانات على مستوى ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STM-64[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولا توجد أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بين وصلات هذه الشبكة , لأن ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تعتبر موجودة ضمنيا عند كل محطة تقف عليها الشبكة , فمثلا في طرابلس مقسم ال كم- 4 يقوم بإعادة بث للبيانات ثم ترسل إلى الخمس والذي أيضا يقوم بعمل إعادة بث لليانات مرة أخرى وهكذا , دون أن نحتاج إلى أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بين المقسمين , وينبغي الإشارة إلى أن هذه الشبكة ومثيلاتها من الشبكات تحتوي على معدات إرسال عاملة وأخرى إحتياطية تعمل فور توقف الرئيسية عن العمل , وبهذا نضمن استمرارية سريان البييانات دون حدوث أي انقطاع .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أمن الشبكة في المقسمات :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]توجد معدات مراقبة لكل كوابل الألياف الضوئية تبلغ في حين حدوث أي انقطاع أو خلل في أحدى الكوابل وذلك عن طريق منضومة توجد في المحطة تعمل على برنامج يوضح كافة الخطوط الواصلة من وإلى المحطة , وفور حدوث أي خلل يرسل البرنامج تحذيرا بوجود انقطاع أو عطل ما ويوضح مكان ذلك العطل . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أهم أسباب أعطال شبكة الألياف الضوئية :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1- *الزلازل* : مثال ذلك ماحدث في الآونة الأخيرة من عام 2008 إذ تسبب زلزال في انقطاع 4 كوابل دولية خاصة بشبكة طرابلس إيطاليا , وفي تلك الفترة تم أخذ بدائل من مستويات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]STMs [/FONT][FONT=&quot] للربط بين طرابلس وإيطاليا عن طريق تونس , لتصبح الشبكة شبكة طرابلس تونس إيطاليا .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- *السفن* : تتسبب السفن في إنقطاع الكوابل الممتدة على طول الساحل وذلك عند إسقاطها للمرساة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- *الحفريات دون إذن مسبق* : بعض المواطنين يقومون بإجراء حفريات دون إذن ودون علم بوجود كوابل من الكوابل الضوئية تحت الأرض الأمر الذي يسبب في انقطاع تلك الكوابل .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السبل المتبعة في التحذير من وجود كوابل ضوئية قد لا تجدي نفعا أحيانا , فبالرغم من وجود الدلائل والإشارات المشيرة إلى مكان الكوابل إلا أن بعض الأشخاص يتجاهلون هذه الإشارات وبذلك يقطعون شوطا كبيرا كان قد تم خوضه بغية الربط بين المقسمات وتبادل البيانات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المشكلة لا تتجسد في إمكانية إصلاح الكوابل , بل إنها تتجسد في أن الكابل الممتد بين المقسمات كان قد تم أخذ إحتياطي كافي له من ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] dBs [/FONT][FONT=&quot] على حساب الفواقد وعلى حساب الإتساع السكاني في المستقبل , لكن بإجراء عمليات اللحام والربط من جديد يتم في الحقيقة توفير مصدر جديد من مصادر ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Losses [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وبزيادة هذه العمليات يكون قد تم استهلاك كافة المصادر الإحتياطية , بل وقد يتعدى ذلك إلى حدوث مشاكل في الإتصال بسبب وجود مثل هذه الفواقد في الكوابل .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مقسم شارع الزاوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقنية عمل المقسم :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تم تأسيس هذا المقسم منذ عام [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]1981 تقريبا* ,* وهو يعمل على تقنية ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]FDM [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أوالـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Frequency division multiplxer [/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث يتم في البداية إرسال 12 قناة كل قناة عبارة عن إشارة محملة بـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]carrier [/FONT][FONT=&quot] خاص بها تحمل بواسطة الـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Modulator[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , كل واحدة من هذه الإشارات ذات نطاق ترددي قدره [/FONT][FONT=&quot] BW = 4 Khz[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم تجميعهم في جهاز يسمى بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Multiplexer [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ليكونوا بذلك حزمة ترددية قدرها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BW = 48 Khz[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تسمى بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Group[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] يتم تجميع كل 5 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Groups [/FONT][FONT=&quot] بـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Multiplexer[/FONT][FONT=&quot] آخر , كل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Group[/FONT][FONT=&quot] محمل بـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]carrier [/FONT][FONT=&quot] خاص بها , ليكونوا بذلك نطاق ترددي قدره [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BW = 240 KHz[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يسمى بالـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot] super group (SG)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , مكونا 60 قناة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك تجمع 5 من الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]super groups [/FONT][FONT=&quot] باستخدام الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Multiplexer[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , كل ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]SG[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) محملة بـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]carrier [/FONT][FONT=&quot] خاص بها , وبالتالي يتم تكوين حزمة ترددية قدرها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BW =1232 KHz[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وتسمى بالـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Master group (MG) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] مكونة بذلك 300 قناة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم وفي النهاية يتم تحميل كل [/FONT][FONT=&quot](MG)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]carrier [/FONT][FONT=&quot] خاص بها , ليتم تجميع كل 3 منها في خط واحد باستخدام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]MUX [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , فيتكون نطاق ترددي قدره [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BW =3872 KHz[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والذي يعبر عن[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Super master group (SMG) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , 900 قناة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]تعبر القنوات على عدد المشتركين الذين يتم توصيلهم بالمقسم , عند تجميع القنوات يتم ارسالها عبر وسط ناقل وهو الذي يربط بين مقسم ومقسم آخر , وكمثال على الوسط الناقل يعتبر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]COAXIAL CABLE [/FONT][FONT=&quot] مثال جيد عليه , والذي يتميز عن الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RADIO LINK [/FONT][FONT=&quot] في عدة مميزات منها أنه لا يتأثر بترددات الراديوا , والـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Noise accumulation [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يكون أقل فيه من الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RADIO LINK[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وكذلك تكلفة الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot] repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تكون أقل . الشكل التالي يوضح صورة للـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]COAXIAL CABLE[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]




[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا يتم التوصيل من مقسم إلى مقسم بواسطة كابل واحد إذا كانت المسافة طويلة , بل يتم الربط بين عدة كوابل بواسطة ما يسمى بالـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeater[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , حيث تكون المسافة بين الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters[/FONT][FONT=&quot]متساوية وهذا شرط أساسي ورئيسي في الربط في هذا النوع من الكوابل حفاظا على الكسب والذي يعوض عن الفاقد الذي يتكون في الكوابل نتيجة الحرارة والترددات المرسلة والقدرة المنقلة وغيرها من الفواقد .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تتصل بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]repeaters[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مجموعة من ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Amplifiers [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تسمى بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]dependent amplifiers (DAs)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وهي التي تقوم بتضخيم الإشارة المرسلة على الكابل , ومن المؤكد أن هذه المضخمات تحتاج إلى مصدر طاقة لتغذيتها , لذلك يتم تغذيتها من الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]terminal repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]main repeaters [/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد أن يتم إرسال الإشارة , يتم استقبالها من قبل مقسم آخر , على أن يتم في هذه المرحلة عملية معاكسة لعملية الإرسال , أي أن الإشارة تستقبل عبر جهاز الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Demux [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ثم عبر جهاز الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]demodulator [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وعلى حسب مستوى الإشارة المستقبلة يتم الإستقبال , فمثلا إذا كانت الإشارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]SG [/FONT][FONT=&quot] فإنه يتم الفك عن طريق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Demux[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ثم النزول إلى مستوى الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]group [/FONT][FONT=&quot] باستخدام الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]demodulator[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للتخلص من الـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] carrier [/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم النزول إلى مستوى القناة باستخدام الـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Demux[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومن ثم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]demodulator[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , وهكذا لبقية المستويات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهذه صورة توضح خريطة الخطوط الأرضية الواصلة بين المقسمات في ليبيا :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أمن الشبكة :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يستطيع المشرفون على الكوابل التعرف عما إذا كان هناك مشكلة في أحد الكوابل عن طريق إرسال إشارة أو ما يسمى بال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]supervisory pilot [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , تنعكس هذه الإشارة عند كل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]amplifier [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , فمثلا إذا لم تنعكس الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]pilot[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وترجع إلى المقسم عند ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Amplifier [/FONT][FONT=&quot] الخامس معنى ذلك أن المشكلة تكمن في بين المضخم الرابع والخامس , وبالتالي يتم ارسال العاملين على الكوابل للإصلاح ذلك العطل . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## haroush5 (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## سانفو (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخى عبدالكريم على هذه المعلومات 
اخوك : احمد الدوقرة . الكوابل سبها


----------



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا أحمد وبارك الله فيك


----------

